# Couple Of Lume Shots



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

Messing around with new camera and thought i'd try some lume shots



















Hmmm seems to have degraded the pics quite a lot with reducing size and compression. Any tips on how to compress pics for posting without ruining them like i did. 10mp camera takes about 4mb per pic so i don't wanna post them with smallering them first









Regs

Rusty


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great lume shots of the Eco Drive


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Great pics, need my sunglasses!


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

Thanks







looks much much better in full quality, i'm a little disappointed with how they turned out after resizing tbh.

The zilla pic is my current desktop, and the watch itself is hardly off my wrist


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

I used the Windows XP image resizer tool to change them from 3648x2736 to 1024x768. It would appear to also alter the compression aswell, but there is no manual control over how much compression is used :/

Regs

Rusty


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool shots Rusty, I love my Zilla, great watches


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Rusty said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Photoshop Elements. It has a batch re-sizer which allows me to re-size all the pictures in a folder, either to a set size or as a percentage of the original. At the same time, it can add a digital watermark/signature to the photo. And it's faster than the MS Photo Editor.

That being said, all reductions and compressions will reduce quality to one degree or another, nothing to be done about it.

Nice shots, the Eco-zilla is a great watch and the Tissot is a nice bit of kit too!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I normally use Irfanview for resizing.

Saw an Eco-Zilla in person today for the first time. Wife says "That's huge" but I point out that the Doxa I have on isn't exactly tiny







I may try it on later this week, just for S&G.


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

Irfanview downloading right now, thanks. Looks like a good piece of software.

Rusty


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I used the resizing tool that JonW posted resizing thread

Very easy to use, just right click the file in Windows Explorer and click Resize Pictures


----------



## pcichosz (Jan 12, 2006)

I love lume shots, thank you for sharing yours Rusty! The Ecozilla is realy impressive. Here are some of my light-emiting watches:














































Best wishes,

Pawel


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Like the lume shot of that Samurai, very nice Pawel.


----------

